# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " عمار القسايمة " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## العالي عالي

يا اعضاء يا حلوين بما انو ما في حدا حاب يسالني  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

فانا بقترح اسم تاني يكون على كرسي الاعتراف شو رأيكم 

وطبعاً هووووووووووووووووووووو


عمار القسايمة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا اعضاء يا حلوين بما انو ما في حدا حاب يسالني   
> 
> فانا بقترح اسم تاني يكون على كرسي الاعتراف شو رأيكم 
> 
> وطبعاً هووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> عمار القسايمة


اكيد موافقين ليش لاء

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا اعضاء يا حلوين بما انو ما في حدا حاب يسالني   
> 
> فانا بقترح اسم تاني يكون على كرسي الاعتراف شو رأيكم 
> 
> وطبعاً هووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> عمار القسايمة


هلا فيك ابن العم على كرسي الاعتراف 
انا ما رح اسالك اشي لاني خابزك و عاجنك حتى اذا بدك بجاوب عنك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هلا فيك ابن العم على كرسي الاعتراف 
> انا ما رح اسالك اشي لاني خابزك و عاجنك حتى اذا بدك بجاوب عنك


*  اوكيه يا اصدقاء اسألو الي بدكو اياه واكيد يا ابن العم بتقدر تجاوب عني بس اذا طولت وما رديت جاوب اوكييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *  اوكيه يا اصدقاء اسألو الي بدكو اياه واكيد يا ابن العم بتقدر تجاوب عني بس اذا طولت وما رديت جاوب اوكييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟*


شو يا عموره ، بشوفكوا ماخذينها مقاولة انت وابن عمك ...  :Db465236ff:  

الليلة بدي انزل إلك أكم سؤال ...

جهزلي حالك ...؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو يا عموره ، بشوفكوا ماخذينها مقاولة انت وابن عمك ...  
> 
> الليلة بدي انزل إلك أكم سؤال ...
> 
> جهزلي حالك ...؟؟؟


*والله يا صديقي انا وابن عمي اصدقاء العمر يعني بتقدر تقول اخوه وما فيه اشي ما منعرفه عن بعض خابزين بعض ...ان شاء الله رح اكون مستعد ....

سلام
*

----------


## العالي عالي

اول سؤال يا عمار راح يكون خفيف  :Db465236ff:  

بدنا منك السيرة الذاتية لشخصك الكريم  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اول سؤال يا عمار راح يكون خفيف  
> 
> بدنا منك السيرة الذاتية لشخصك الكريم


*ههههههه لا خفيف*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *ههههههه لا خفيف*




خفيف ولا مش خفيف يلي جواب احسلك  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> خفيف ولا مش خفيف يلي جواب احسلك


*امرك بس حتى اطبع بتمون على الرقبه*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *امرك بس حتى اطبع بتمون على الرقبه*


اطيع على راحتك انا في إنتظارك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*يا شباب عالي اجبرني والكل شاهد..نههههه**

1- الاسم : عمار قسايمه
2-مواليد : الاردن-اربد  1989
3- درست الصف التمهيدي و الاول في الاردن.. ومن الصف الثاني(1997) للثامن(2002) في كندا ومن التاسع للان في الاردن(2002-الان)
4- الجنسيه: اردني حاصل على الجنسيه الكنديه
5- انهيت التوجيهي في 2007
6- دخلت جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه\كلية الحصن الجامعيه تخصص \علم الحاسوب-بكالوريوس\ سنه اولى
7- هواياتي: السياسه, الناقاش الساخن..
8- في شغله ندمان عليها بحياتي... سجلت بمنتدى الحصن ههههههه مزح 
9- الللغة : انجليزيه ممتازه,, عربيه لغة الام,, مع شوية فرنسي
10- اي معلومات راجعو السكريتيره...*

----------


## العالي عالي

وهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!

1- الله يخليك لنا : 


2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 


3 - أنـــت فنـان : 

4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 


5 - آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 


6 - تفاجئني دائما : 


7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 

8 - أحبـك في الله : 


9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 


10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 


11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً : 


12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب : 


13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : 


14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا : 

طبعاً هاد السؤال سارقو من أحد الاعضاء  :Db465236ff:  

__________________________________________________  ___


وماهو كتابك المفضل؟ 


ما واقع هذه الكلمات في نفسك(الصداقة-الحب-الحياة-الموت-الدموع) 


صفات تكرهها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهه في الحياة ؟

ماهي أجمل ذكرى لاتزال عالقه في ذهنك ؟

ما هو الشيء الذي تخاف منه؟


متى يعاندك النسيان ؟

بـــــــاقـــــــــة ورد لمن تهديــــــــها ...؟؟ 


شخـــــــــــص لاتــــــــــــــــرفض لـــــــــه طلبــــــــــــــا ..؟؟ 


أسوأ خبـــر سمعـــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــه...؟؟ 


جريــــــــــــــــــــمه تتمنــى أرتكابــــــــها...؟؟ 


قطعــة فحــم صغيـــــــــرة وجــدار نظــيفـــ مـــاذا سترسمـــ عليـــه ...؟؟


يلي جاوب الله يكون في عونك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> وهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!
> 
> 1- الله يخليك لنا : 
> 
> 
> 2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 
> 
> 
> 3 - أنـــت فنـان : 
> ...


1- الله يخليك لنا : حسان


2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : حسان


3 - أنـــت فنـان : ابن عمي محمد

4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : باريسيا


5 - آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : مها


6 - تفاجئني دائما : لا احد


7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك :  محمد ابن العم
8 - أحبـك في الله : الجميع ان شاء الله


9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : بالجميع لا احدد شخص معين..


10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : نادر :Db465236ff:  


11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً : محمد بيك ابن عمي


12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب : حسان :Eh S(2):  


13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : لا احد


14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا : الجميع ان شاء الله
------------------------------------------------

وماهو كتابك المفضل؟  ليس لدي كاتب مفضل لاني لا ابحث عن الكاتب المفضل بل عن العمل المميز,,كذلك المطرب... ليس هنالك مطرب مميز بل هنالك عمل مميز لمطرب معين!


ما واقع هذه الكلمات في نفسك(الصداقة-الحب-الحياة-الموت-الدموع) 
الصداقه: اخلاص,, الحب: تحمل وتضحيه و فراق ,, الحياه: معركه ,, الموت: حق,, الدموع: تعبير عن شئ وصل الامر الى الذروه.. وليس بالضروري الحزن... هنالك دموع الفرح..  

صفات تكرهها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهه في الحياة ؟ اكره في نفسي اضاعة الوقت
اكره ما في الحياه: الفراق بعد اللقاء...

ماهي أجمل ذكرى لاتزال عالقه في ذهنك ؟ الفصل الداراسي الثاني اللي فات هو اجمل ذكرى

ما هو الشيء الذي تخاف منه؟ الفراق


متى يعاندك النسيان ؟ انا لا انسى

بـــــــاقـــــــــة ورد لمن تهديــــــــها ...؟؟ لكل انسان في قلبي


شخـــــــــــص لاتــــــــــــــــرفض لـــــــــه طلبــــــــــــــا ..؟؟  امي


أسوأ خبـــر سمعـــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــه...؟؟  نتائج التوجيهي :Eh S(2):  


جريــــــــــــــــــــمه تتمنــى أرتكابــــــــها...؟؟  اعوذ بالله


قطعــة فحــم صغيـــــــــرة وجــدار نظــيفـــ مـــاذا سترسمـــ عليـــه ...؟؟  توقيعي

----------


## العالي عالي

> 1- الله يخليك لنا : حسان
> 
> 
> 2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : حسان
> 
> 
> 3 - أنـــت فنـان : ابن عمي محمد
> 
> 4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : باريسيا
> ...




الله يسامحك وين اسمي  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يسامحك وين اسمي


*اسمك  محفور بالقلب وهاذ السؤال ما كان موجود فوق*

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة مش عارف شو بدي اسألك يا عمورة ...

بس الليلة بجهز إلك اكم سؤال على كيف كيفك ... :Db465236ff:  

جهزلي حالك ...؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*لا حظت في بعض ردوودك انك شوي عصبي  انت هيك ؟
شو اكثر موضوع لحد الان عجبك في المنتدى ؟
شو اكثر موضوع نرفزك ؟
شو شعارك في الحياة ؟
مين القدوة الك ؟
مين اعز اصدقائك ؟
ومين الي حاب تعتذر اله في حياتك ؟
وشو اخر كتاب قرات ؟
ومن شو بتخاف  ؟
من شو بتقرف ؟
شو الحيوان الي بتحب تربية في البيت* ؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اذا كانت الي... رح اجاوب...

لا حظت في بعض ردوودك انك شوي عصبي انت هيك ؟ لا مش عصبي بس صريح , انا من النوع الي بتحمل لحد معين ما بسمح يزيد عنه وبعدين بنفجر دفعه وحده
شو اكثر موضوع لحد الان عجبك في المنتدى ؟ ما فيه شي معين
شو اكثر موضوع نرفزك ؟ ستار اكاديمي
شو شعارك في الحياة ؟ الحياه الها جوانب كثير وكل جانب الي رأي مختلف وشعار مختلف
مين القدوة الك ؟ والدي
مين اعز اصدقائك ؟ ابن عمي محمد
ومين الي حاب تعتذر اله في حياتك ؟ من حالي احيانا بحس حالي مقصر بحق نفسي
وشو اخر كتاب قرات ؟كالكولس 102
ومن شو بتخاف ؟ في الحياه من الغدر والفراق
من شو بتقرف ؟ الحياه جوانبها كثير...ما فيه شي محدد
شو الحيوان الي بتحب تربية في البيت  ما بحب اربي حيوانات عندي... بيتي للبشر مش للحيوانات... هاذ رأيي

----------


## العالي عالي

ماذا يعني لك كل من 

1- الحب 

2- الكذب

3- اخيانة 

4- نادر الطراونة

5- العالي عالي

6- ابن عمك 

7- مها 

8- منتديات الحصن

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ماذا يعني لك كل من 

*1- الحب :* المنطق بحد ذاته

*2- الكذب:* جريمه, لكنه احيانا وسيله لحل المشاكل و تجنبها

*3- الخيانة:*  غدر

*4- نادر الطراونة:*صديق نت, لا اعرفك شخصيا اعذرني...علما انه بنفسي اشوفك واتعرف عليك اكثر

*5- العالي عالي:*صديق نت, لا اعرفك شخصيا اعذرني..علما انه بنفسي اشوفك واتعرف عليك اكثر


*6- مها:* اخت عزيزه ان شاء الله, لا اعرفكي شخصيا اعذريني.. وانتي كمان ام المه.. نفسي اشوفك

*7- ابن عمك:* رفيق عمري

*8- منتديات الحصن:* عائلتي الالكترونيه

كل الاعضاء الي ما بعرفهم شخصيا نفسي اشوفهم واتعرف عليهم.. لانه بجوز فيه منهم والعلم عند الله شخصيات وهميه! ما بقصد حدى معين... بس حاس حالي بحكي مع ناس من المريخ ما بعرفهم :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*شو ست مها..؟؟؟
نادر بيك؟؟؟

انا هيك بكون خلصت وما فيه اسئله؟؟*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شو رأيك في كل من طلاب كلية الحصن الذين تعرفت عليهم؟

1- انا 

2- معاذ القرعان

3- سامح الجنيدي

و السؤال التاني 

شو رأيك بالحب؟ 

و هل سبق و لك ان احببت؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو رأيك في كل من طلاب كلية الحصن الذين تعرفت عليهم؟
> 
> 1- انا 
> 
> 2- معاذ القرعان
> 
> 3- سامح الجنيدي
> 
> و السؤال التاني 
> ...


*
السؤال الاول:

1- انت: صديق رائع, مخلص, بتحب الخير للغير.
2- معاذ: ماخذ الحياه ببساطه زياده عن اللزوم.. ومثله الاعلى اغنية نانسي( الدنيا حلوه)
3- سامح: شب محترم, جدي شوي 

السؤال الثاني:

الحب هو اسمى و انبل رساله بوجهها شخص للطرف الثاني واعمق احساس بالطرف الثاني
اما اذا جربته, نعم جربته يا صديقي, نعم انا الان بحب.. بحب والدي و والدتي و اخوتي وكل اصدقائي واقاربي و طبعا حب الله و رسوله ايضا شئ مفروغ منه ومسلم علميا و رياضيا!!
*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بأي يد بتلبس الساعة؟

بتلبس نظارات شمسية؟

كم طولك و وزنك؟

شو اكتر اكلة بتحبها؟

شو رأيك بالبناطيل ذات الخصر الساحل؟

اش بتلبس شوز وله كندرة؟........وله عادي ما بتفرق معك؟

اش اجمل اغنية بتحب تسمعها؟

كم عمرك بالضبط؟

نمرة رجلك؟

اش لون عيونك؟

اش لون الورد الي بتفضله؟

بس تجوز اش بدك تسمي ابنك الكبير و كذلك بنتك؟

اكثر طبخة ما بتحبها؟

اكثر قناة بتحب تشوفها على التلفزيون؟

نوع موبايلك؟

بعينك الله تحملني

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بأي يد بتلبس الساعة؟ ما بلبس ساعه, لما كنت البسها كنت باليسار.. الموبايل فيه ساعه فما فيه داعلي للساعه.

بتلبس نظارات شمسية؟ لا

كم طولك و وزنك؟ طولي بالتحديد ما بعرف.. وزني 68

شو اكتر اكلة بتحبها؟ كله خير وبركه

شو رأيك بالبناطيل ذات الخصر الساحل؟ فياعه

اش بتلبس شوز وله كندرة؟........وله عادي ما بتفرق معك؟ كندره

اش اجمل اغنية بتحب تسمعها؟ بشكل عام اغاني كاظم الساهر

كم عمرك بالضبط؟18

نمرة رجلك؟45

اش لون عيونك؟ بني

اش لون الورد الي بتفضله؟ بدرجات الاحمر.. مثل الخمري

بس تجوز اش بدك تسمي ابنك الكبير و كذلك بنتك؟ ما فيه شي محدد لانه المدام الها رأي كمان :Db465236ff:   بس مثلا اسم شذى حلو, اسم ايهم حلو, بلقيس حلو..
اكثر طبخة ما بتحبها؟ السمك
اكثر قناة بتحب تشوفها على التلفزيون؟ ما فيه قناه محدده

نوع موبايلك؟ دمعه

----------


## العالي عالي

لو لم تكن عمار القسايمة من تكون

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لو لم تكن عمار القسايمة من تكون


لا اكن احد يا صديقي...

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*ما هي أهم القيم بحياتك؟
من هو قدوتك بالحياة؟
ما هي أمنيتك بالحياة ؟
ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالحزن؟
ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالسعادة؟
من هو الانسان السعيد بنظرك؟
أين تحب أن تسكن ؟
عبر بكلمة واحدة عن الحياة!!!
ومشكووووووووووور وأسفة إزا غلبتك وأطلت عليك*

----------


## العالي عالي

من العضو الذي تتمني أن تراه فيس تو فيس  :Icon15:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*ما هي أهم القيم بحياتك؟ الصدق, الصراحه
من هو قدوتك بالحياة؟ والدي
ما هي أمنيتك بالحياة ؟ ان احصل على درجة الدكتوراه و شي ثاني سر 
ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالحزن؟ بروح بنام
ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالسعادة؟ اي شي ممكن يخطر على بالي وقتها بعمله.
من هو الانسان السعيد بنظرك؟ الي خلص درجاته العلميه و انهى دراسته
أين تحب أن تسكن ؟ على منطقه مرتفعه
عبر بكلمة واحدة عن الحياة!!!* حلوه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *ما هي أهم القيم بحياتك؟
> من هو قدوتك بالحياة؟
> ما هي أمنيتك بالحياة ؟
> ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالحزن؟
> ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالسعادة؟
> من هو الانسان السعيد بنظرك؟
> أين تحب أن تسكن ؟
> عبر بكلمة واحدة عن الحياة!!!
> ومشكووووووووووور وأسفة إزا غلبتك وأطلت عليك*


لا ولو اهلا و سهلا... انا بدعوكي للتسجيل بالنقابة الطلابيه .. موجوده في منتدى الطلبه .. وشكرا الك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هيك خلصتوا تحقيق ولا بعد فيه كمان؟ :SnipeR (89):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خلص عرفنا كل شي

----------

